# Are my union bindings too big?



## MarcoPolo (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi everyone, thanks in advance for the help! 

I purchased the union strata's earlier this year in a size medium as I usually wear a size US 8 boot. 

This weekend I went and got sized for new boots and ended up fitting a US 7.5 boot a lot better. I ended up getting the Burton Photon Boas in a size US 7.5.

However, now I'm a bit worried if my bindings might be too big. On the box the recommended binding size for US 7.5 is a small. 

I've taken some photos of the boot in the binding, would love to hear everyone's thoughts on whether I should get a small binding instead (preferably not) or if this is perfectly fine. 

*Side View:*










*Top view: *There's a bit of a gap between the sides of the binding and boot, particularly at the boot narrows towards the toe (approx 1.5cm either side)









*Heel close up:*









*Toe close up:*









Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Do your boots move in the bindings when everything is cinched down? If you can find a trade for small bindings, maybe go for it, but otherwise I wouldn't sweat it if you're not having boot movement with the straps where you want them for riding.

Can you change the position for the heel plate on the binding? Looks like there's some room for adjustment there.

I'll wait for more experienced folks to chime in as well.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

That looks fine. Just make sure your whole boot is centered on the board when you mount the bindings.


----------



## MarcoPolo (Dec 2, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Do your boots move in the bindings when everything is cinched down? If you can find a trade for small bindings, maybe go for it, but otherwise I wouldn't sweat it if you're not having boot movement with the straps where you want them for riding.
> 
> Can you change the position for the heel plate on the binding? Looks like there's some room for adjustment there.
> 
> I'll wait for more experienced folks to chime in as well.


The boot seems pretty secure once I ratchet it down - not getting any movement at all so hopefully that's a good sign. 

So in terms of the heel plate/cup I think there's three settings (0,1,2) for the stratas - correct me if I'm wrong. The other two levels (0 and 2) either have my toe too far forward or heel too far back. The middle setting seems to have my boot the most centered in the binding. I'll keep playing around though and see what I can do.

Appreciate the help!



F1EA said:


> That looks fine. Just make sure your whole boot is centered on the board when you mount the bindings.


Thanks for your input! Based on your comment and ridethecliche's comment I'm a lot more reassured. 

Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

edit: deleted - because I’m dumb


----------

